
HTTP Status 418 I'm a teapot - mtarnovan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes
======
epi0Bauqu
I saw that a few weeks ago (actually went looking for something good to use)
and have been returning it to botnets ever since.

    
    
      print "Status: 418 I'm a teapot
    

";

------
mildweed
Some day, when your fridge, oven, and yes, teapot all have IP addresses, this
will finally come into its own.

~~~
yahelc
as long as they use IPv6.

~~~
gnaritas
They won't need to, there's plenty of space in the private range in IPv4 to
put everything in my house on the net. IPv6 isn't going to make firewalls and
private networks go away, people aren't going to just put everything directly
on the Internet with a public IP just because they can just as no one gives
every PC on their network now live IP's.

~~~
mnutt
I thought that nobody gives every pc on their network live IPs because we're
out of IPs?

Why wouldn't you give everything its own unique IP and then limit access via
firewalls? NAT just makes p2p a huge pain.

~~~
arch_hunter
I think that he means that he is putting everything on the private IP range:
192.168.* .* .

~~~
boreacrat
Which means you'll have to use NAT to control your teapot from the office.

~~~
JonnieCache
Are you brave enough to put your tea-making facilities in the DMZ? That's
laying it on the line, man. Personally I think I would reverse proxy my teapot
through nginx, I don't trust a TCP/IP stack embedded in a kitchen appliance.

I would like to take this opportunity to direct your attention towards the
venerable <http://nicecupofteaandasitdown.com> which is both splendid and
written by a hacker. I think you can tell when you get to the page with the
venn diagram of biscuits.

~~~
oconnore
The TCP/IP stack in that NetBSD toaster is >= as secure as your
laptop/desktop.

~~~
JonnieCache
The hypothetical Hot Beverages As A Service device that exists only in my head
doesn't use NetBSD, it uses a custom standalone stack running on a PIC/AVR. So
there.

------
allwein
Does anyone have any idea where in the HTTP headers we would store whether the
teapot was Short and/or Stout?

~~~
nbpoole
Since we're talking about the Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol here,
physical attributes of the teapot are irrelevant and thus outside of the scope
of the RFC.

The RFC (<http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2324.txt>) specifically states:

    
    
        2.3.2 418 I'm a teapot
    
        Any attempt to brew coffee with a teapot should result in the error
        code "418 I'm a teapot". The resulting entity body MAY be short and
        stout.

------
benwerd
Because I'm apparently spending much of my day responding to HN stories, and
because I wanted to see what happens when a page actually returns a 418 code:

<http://nokiaplanx.com/?teapot=1>

------
dkasper
2.3.2 418 I'm a teapot

Any attempt to brew coffee with a teapot should result in the error code "418
I'm a teapot". The resulting entity body MAY be short and stout.

------
notJim
Great, it's been a few weeks since I saw this on reddit, digg, and a million
other places!

------
allspaw
We actually do have a coffee-related server that we've open sourced at Etsy:
<https://github.com/morria/CoffeeD/>

I currently have an open (internal to Etsy) bug on the author on making it RFC
2324 compliant.

------
mildweed
Reminds me of the Trojan Room Coffee Pot (the first webcam on the internet)

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Trojan_Room_c...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Trojan_Room_coffee_pot)

------
joezydeco
Nice. Now can someone explain the $11 format in the ID3V2 tag?

[http://www.id3.org/id3v2.3.0#head-70a65d30522ef0d37642224c2a...](http://www.id3.org/id3v2.3.0#head-70a65d30522ef0d37642224c2a40517ae35b7155)

~~~
spiralganglion
I think it's just a red herring.

------
spiralganglion
Sounds like a good MAKE Magazine project: DIY web server in a teapot, with
ironic status code. Extra points if you build it in Utah.

~~~
techninja42
Oh dear... Might have to build this now hmm? I'm not sure it counts if it's
got a arduino in it and a cat 5 sticking out the back. The water is also an
issue.

~~~
spiralganglion
Can we _please_ find the Science to power a web server with tea?

~~~
JonnieCache
We all know that Infinite Improbability Drives are powered by cups of tea, not
web servers. Duh.

------
felixhummel
direct link (yes, we can use _any_ id element as anchor target):

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes#418>

------
nkassis
I think this should be reused for something related to WebGL ;p

------
fleitz
Is implementing status 418 a requirement for teapot atheists?

------
mindcrime
Note to self: Hack my Mr. Coffee to support an IP stack, and implement
RFC-2324. Maybe a good chance to do some Arduino hacking?

------
polynomial
Anyone have a patch for nginx?

